
Flexible Feature Control at Instagram - mikeyk
http://engineering.instagram.com/posts/496049610561948/flexible-feature-control-at-instagram
======
rbranson
I was part of the team that designed this. AMA.

~~~
theflow
How does this work in a developers local environment? Does it hook into the
same central service or do you need re-define the gate in all environments?

~~~
mikeyk
At Instagram we have split dev and prod enviroments; gates are shared between
dev-servers, but split from production.

For testing, we have context managers that let you do "with
temporary_gate('gate_name', value)", so there's not much boilerplate in
overriding/testing your code within a gate constraint.

------
barumrho
Ah, I was hoping it was about their iOS or Android app.

